# good/bad choice



## arcobaleno (Jun 12, 2011)

A question...

after moving to Spain from your country, after all the difficulties and homesickness (maybe), the good and the bad times; who would do it again?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

arcobaleno said:


> A question...
> 
> after moving to Spain from your country, after all the difficulties and homesickness (maybe), the good and the bad times; who would do it again?


me


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

I wouldnt hesitate for a second!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> I wouldnt hesitate for a second!


maybe it's a Jávea thing


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

I would certainly not do it. Just imagine, first going away again ... not a chance. And then coming back in a hurry? what for?


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

mepossem said:


> I would certainly not do it. Just imagine, first going away again ... not a chance. And then coming back in a hurry? what for?


:spit: smartass ...


----------



## arcobaleno (Jun 12, 2011)

sorry for my wrong spelling: change choise to choice.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

Morten said:


> :spit: smartass ...


why?????? sniff .....


:drum:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

arcobaleno said:


> sorry for my wrong spelling: change choise to choice.


done


----------



## arcobaleno (Jun 12, 2011)

arcobaleno said:


> sorry for my wrong spelling: change choise to choice.


Can you guys explain the reasons why?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

arcobaleno said:


> Can you guys explain the reasons why?


why do we stay??


quite simply - it's home


----------



## arcobaleno (Jun 12, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> why do we stay??
> 
> 
> quite simply - it's home


I understand it's home, what I meant is what you relly like of the country that is making you stay.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

arcobaleno said:


> I understand it's home, what I meant is what you relly like of the country that is making you stay.


yes - but some people never DO really feel at home - so they don't stay

that really is why we stay here


some things are better than where we came from, some much the same - & some things were better back in the UK

but this is just home

on the very rare visits we've made to the UK,we really don't feel at home there any more


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I came here with "the dream" and the rose tinted specs on. I soon came down to earth with a bump, mainly cos we arrived just as the recession started, exchange rate plummeted and suddenly things werent easy here. And they havent been ever since, its been a struggle and financially difficult. However, I love it here, its a hard country, but its how I like it. Theres a feeling of self reliance and its certainly no nanny state! I hate (with a passion) the idea of going back to the UK and its greyness and I would be happy to stay here forever - its home

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's home for me too and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.

Why?
- we live in a palace compared to the house we sold in the UK to come here, in a friendly village with stunning scenery and great weather.
- we retired early on a small pension and get a better quality of life on a low income here.
- I feel more at home with the social values here - people are more important than profit. (I'm sure that doesn't apply everywhere in Spain, but it does where I live).


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> It's home for me too and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.
> 
> Why?
> - we live in a palace compared to the house we sold in the UK to come here, in a friendly village with stunning scenery and great weather.
> ...


hear hear - it's not the weather. It's mainly the PEOPLE.
they make time for you, they chat, they talk.

same whether you' re 20 - 30 or 60.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Oh yes!*



arcobaleno said:


> A question...
> 
> after moving to Spain from your country, after all the difficulties and homesickness (maybe), the good and the bad times; who would do it again?


Best thing we have ever done is come to Spain, just love it here!!!!!!!!!!! x:clap2:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We went for a picnic a few days ago in a local natural park. We were six adults (well five if you include me) and three kids. The weather at home was hot but comfortable but in the park it was fantastic. And, a Spanish family who were camping there gave us a huge bowl of cherries for our picnic. That would simply never happen in UK. Yes I would do it again. My OH has just returned to the UK for a visit and it is pouring, cold, dark and damp. A


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We went for a picnic in a local natural park a few days ago. Just six adults (five if you are including me) and three kids (4,1 and 6 months). A Spanish family already there walked ove and gave us a huge bowl of cherries. Would never happen in UK. The weather was wonderful. My OH has just returned to UK today for a visit (first time since arriving here) and it is cold, heavy rain, damp and dark. Nobody helped her at the airport (Gatwick) and she is miserable. Yes we would do it again.


----------

